

The rising bubble of apps having ads featuring other apps - icefox
http://www.asymco.com/2011/03/17/ads-for-ads-the-ad-supported-app-bubble/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Asymco+%28asymco%29

======
myearwood
You might want to fix the typo:

The rising bubble of apps having "ads" featuring other apps

